
Git commit hook disallows committing keys - compwron
https://github.com/safe-commit-hook-rb/safe-commit-hook-rb
======
abstractbeliefs
Is it common to use a new org for each repository now?

I can't understand the usecase for a new org called "safe-rb-commit-hook" that
only has 1 contributor and 1 repo of the same name.

~~~
compwron
Fair enough. I took it out of my own primary account so that it would be less
totally owned by me if&when some potential contributors get started on it.

